# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Смайлики

## Наталья А.

Раньше было 2 смайлика - "просто ржу" и "ржу нимагу" rgunimagu, а теперь оставили лишь последний; предлагаю вернуть и первый, так как не всегда доходишь до последней стадии (первый был без всяких ручек и вставаний biggrin1).

Есть "намасте" женское, namaste а мужского нет? (не всегда хочется себе бантик присобачивать, это по настроению sorry).

Нет больше "показываешь язык"?

----------


## Darshana

> Раньше было 2 смайлика - "просто ржу" и "ржу нимагу" rgunimagu, а теперь оставили лишь последний; предлагаю вернуть и первый, так как не всегда доходишь до последней стадии (первый был без всяких ручек и вставаний ).
> 
> Есть "намасте" женское, namaste а мужского нет? (не всегда хочется себе бантик присобачивать, это по настроению ).
> 
> Нет больше "показываешь язык"?


Наталья, а можно проиллюстрировать Вашу просьбу, а то не совсем понятно о каких смайликах Вы говорите.
Показываешь язык вроде есть вот - bee. Или Вы про какой-то другой смайлик?

----------


## Наталья А.

> Наталья, а можно проиллюстрировать Вашу просьбу, а то не совсем понятно о каких смайликах Вы говорите.


Так я вроде и продемонстрировала... а, надо, какие хочу. Это надо специально по инету лазить. Неужели никто не помнит их? Я помню все.



> Показываешь язык вроде есть вот - bee. Или Вы про какой-то другой смайлик?


 В моём понимании это не "показываю язык", а "меня от тебя тошнит". biggrin1
Я хотела его поставить после слов о фото Вриндаваны Чандры пр. Думаю, после этого смайлика он бы меня у себя забанил. swoon

----------


## Наталья А.

Ещё был такой же, как этот, biggrin1 но живой, двигающийся и подмигивающий. Он нёс в себе более дружелюбное начало. sorry

Вот ещё что вышло при отправке предыдущего сообщения. Это правила теперь такие?
При отправке были допущены следующие ошибки
Вы вставили 5 изображений и/или видеозаписей в ваше сообщение. Максимальное допустимое количество изображений и видеозаписей в одном сообщении: 4. Пожалуйста, вернитесь назад, сократите количество изображений и/или видеозаписей и попробуйте снова. 
Изображениями считаются также: смайлы, BB коды [img] и теги HTML <img>. Видеозаписями считаются BB коды [video]. Использование каких-либо из перечисленных элементов возможно при условии, что они были включены администратором.

----------


## Darshana

Мне честно сказать трудно понять, что Вы имеете в виду без картинки. Но про язык вроде поняла. Завтра добавлю.

----------


## Darshana

> Ещё был такой же, как этот, biggrin1 но живой, двигающийся и подмигивающий. Он нёс в себе более дружелюбное начало. sorry
> 
> Вот ещё что вышло при отправке предыдущего сообщения. Это правила теперь такие?
> При отправке были допущены следующие ошибки
> Вы вставили 5 изображений и/или видеозаписей в ваше сообщение. Максимальное допустимое количество изображений и видеозаписей в одном сообщении: 4. Пожалуйста, вернитесь назад, сократите количество изображений и/или видеозаписей и попробуйте снова. 
> Изображениями считаются также: смайлы, BB коды [img] и теги HTML <img>. Видеозаписями считаются BB коды [video]. Использование каких-либо из перечисленных элементов возможно при условии, что они были включены администратором.


Это пока ограничение стоит на количество смайлов в сообщении. Устраним это попозже.

----------


## Darshana

> Нет больше "показываешь язык"?


Это вот этот смайлик?

----------


## Darshana

Вот здесь много смайликов посмотрите какие Вы еще хотите видеть на форуме? 
http://smiles2k.net/aiwan_smiles/index.html

----------


## Наталья А.

> Это вот этот смайлик?


Да, это этот. :smilies: Спасибо.
Может, для кого-то это и не актуально. Но я реально все тонкости и градации чувствую - по этим смайликам.
Может, это тоже прибавляет непонимания иногда: один особо не заморачивается, что какой смайл выражает, а другой в нюансах копается.  :biggrin1:

----------


## Darshana

> Да, это этот. :smilies: Спасибо.
> Может, для кого-то это и не актуально. Но я реально все тонкости и градации чувствую - по этим смайликам.
> Может, это тоже прибавляет непонимания иногда: один особо не заморачивается, что какой смайл выражает, а другой в нюансах копается.


Все добавила. 
Можно здесь размещать изображения нужных смайликов, а я буду добавлять их в базу форума.

----------


## Наталья А.

А почему здесь смайлики отображаются?
Значит все, чтобы проставлены до этого, уже всё... останутся буковками?

----------


## Darshana

> А почему здесь смайлики отображаются?
> Значит все, чтобы проставлены до этого, уже всё... останутся буковками?


Все что вставлено до этого, если не отредактировать и не вставить двоеточие до и после названия смайла - останется буковками.

----------


## roman

при создании сообщения не вставляются изображения с расширением gif

----------

